# 2004 Goat - Banshee Hood - Svede



## LS6GTO (May 31, 2013)

So, I picked up a used Svede OTRCAI . Went up to the shop, and decided to get going. First off, I took the old useless K&N off there. Continued on and cut the radiator shroud. Then I slid the Svede in there. And yup, low and behold I have to cut up my hood, ehhh. So, got the air tools and went to town. It was nerve racking, but I went through with it. Turned out pretty decent. I had to go get a 3" piece of 4" pipe as I do not have a MAF. Ran about 10-15 degrees cooler on the intake temp and about 6 on the radiator temp. 

I got some of that door trim from AutoZone to put around where I cut the hood just to clean it up a bit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

:cheers Looks like you did a good job.


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking good there


----------

